# Falcon City



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone on here living there?

Considering it as an option when our lease comes up in a few Months.

Took a drive through and it seems nice enough, although no community centre or pool that we could see.

The location itself is fine for us but would like to get the experiences, good & bad of living there if possible?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Anyone on here living there?
> 
> Considering it as an option when our lease comes up in a few Months.
> 
> ...


Have you considered the noise pollution from Emirates Road?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

As said above, happy with the area itself, really want to hear from someone who is living there.


----------

